# Ling are showing up



## spurrs and racks (Mar 20, 2020)

first one 2 days ago , they caught two yesterday


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 20, 2020)

a nice one!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 20, 2020)

closing the pier and the beaches tonight at midnight...........

ling season was short


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> closing the pier and the beaches tonight at midnight...........
> 
> ling season was short


Dang,,,,should be plenty of "social distancing"on the pier,,,,nice catch,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 20, 2020)

PCB County put one on deck yesterday as well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Whats the best bait to use for them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Whats the best bait to use for them?




I like a live pinfish freelined, or a jig with a squid on it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Never fished for them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I like a live pinfish freelined, or a jig with a squid on it.


Good eatin Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Good eatin Nic?




One of the best to me, ranks right up there with flounder, grouper, and mullet. They`re a fun fish, you hunt them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> One of the best to me, ranks right up there with flounder, grouper, and mullet. They`re a fun fish, you hunt them.


Someday,maybe,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 20, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Whats the best bait to use for them?



Ling love eels.
I'm a cheapskate, if I'm sight casting to them, I throw a Mann's 12" jelly worm on a 7/0 Mustad hook and swim it by them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ling love eels.
> I'm a cheapskate, if I'm sight casting to them, I throw a Mann's 12" jelly worm on a 7/0 Mustad hook and swim it by them.


I've heard great things about those Manns jelly worms for bass,,,,I've got two Manns shallow crank baits that I like,,,,a craw one especially,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2020)

I could have been 1st on Monday in Pensacola... had about 30 shots on 8 to 12 fish.  Some could have been duplicate as they moved in-and-out of my sight. Mostly singles but did see one group of 3. Couldn't get any takers. Very exciting and frustrating at the same time…
 The pier there picked one off on the 17th.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2020)

I remember about 30 years ago I found a nice hanging around a buoy off Mexico Beach. I fooled with that fish for over an hour for nothing. When I went back in an old man at the slip gave me some good advice. Said to tie a white jig on and tip it with a small squid, ease up to  casting distance of the buoy right at daylight, and when I cast, make sure to bounce the jig off the side of the buoy. Next morning I did that very thing and soon as the jig bounced off the buoy and hit the water, that cobia nailed it. Since that time I`ve used that trick to trick more than once.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 20, 2020)

I hope to try that next week.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> One of the best to me, ranks right up there with flounder, grouper, and mullet. They`re a fun fish, you hunt them.



Agreed 100%. One of the best eating fish in the water IMO. 
It’s been many years since I’ve fished for them, but they are definitely fun to mess around with! 
I’d love to get back home during the run someday to fool around with them.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I remember about 30 years ago I found a nice hanging around a buoy off Mexico Beach. I fooled with that fish for over an hour for nothing. When I went back in an old man at the slip gave me some good advice. Said to tie a white jig on and tip it with a small squid, ease up to  casting distance of the buoy right at daylight, and when I cast, make sure to bounce the jig off the side of the buoy. Next morning I did that very thing and soon as the jig bounced off the buoy and hit the water, that cobia nailed it. Since that time I`ve used that trick to trick more than once.


And I thought I was doing something original bouncing crickets off of flooded tree trunks. That works very well by the way.Floating double taper flyline,tiny cork,b split shot,and a rolling cast.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 23, 2020)

live hardtail (blue runner) is hard to beat. Early in ling season they will take a ling jig readily.

Last word panama City beach piers are both open and Fort Walton Beach, fishermen only, no walk ons.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 2, 2020)

They will absolutely tear a boat to pieces if you throw a big one in the bottom of the boat.  They go directly into a ice chest and then sit on the ice chest until they quit bouncing


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 6, 2020)

I have fished the Ling torniments in Orange Beach several times and had good luck with the eels..Down south growing up we called them Cobia..That Op is one fine specimen!! Some of my favorite table fair along with Snook and Grouper..Well Done Sir!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 17, 2020)

nkbigdog said:


> Down south growing up we called them Cobia...



This fish has more names than Auburn University has mascots!

We’ve called them Ling, Cobia & Lemonfish. I’m sure there are several others.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

The man in the brown suit.

 Hope to be on them this week.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Apr 23, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> This fish has more names than Auburn University has mascots!
> 
> We’ve called them Ling, Cobia & Lemonfish. I’m sure there are several others.



Cajun Bandits as well


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 23, 2020)

well, the ling season will be over with before any tourist get a chance to fish for them.

https://navarrepress.com/navarre-beach-to-reopen-may-1/


----------



## wildlands (Apr 27, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> well, the ling season will be over with before any tourist get a chance to fish for them.
> 
> https://navarrepress.com/navarre-beach-to-reopen-may-1/


Do you know if we are going to be able to buy our annual pass to go on the pier or only current holders? Father in law was told last year he did not have to have one since he was disabled and now afraid he is not going to be able to get back on the pier until they fully open.


----------

